# PC Overheat with Win 8



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone else experiencing this? I've had Win 8 installed on my laptop for about a day and notice that my fan is blowing non-stop, looks to be running hotter than with win 7. Is this an issue?

DV6-6140us


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where does your laptop sit?

Have you tried cleaning out the fans with an air compressor?

Download HWMonitor and install it then take a screenshot of the program.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

It sits on a desk.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I've not noticed Windows 8 making my GPU run any hotter. However, here are instructions from HP regarding fans on too much of the time:

Reducing Fan Noise HP Pavilion dv6-6140us Entertainment Notebook PC | HP® Support


----------

